# S&w 4513 tsw



## rdhem2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Reply to a remark that these handguns are few and far between. Mine is the first I ever saw. Liked the feel and size while most people could find nothing good. It is great as I bought it for a carry gun. If I want to be Mr. Deadeye I use a Gold Cup or better yet a Springfield TGO II. Back to the Smith, it has a double spring recoil system which real cools down hot loads. I don't fully understand it but it works. I wear Wrangler jeans and if you move the keys and pocket knife to the other side it drops right in and you never know it is there. I am a .45 fan from way back, pistol and revolver, either is fine with me. Kinda makes all the caliber arguments for self defense moot. Just my opinion. Now, moving on------------- >


----------



## Shavingsharp (Oct 26, 2011)

Just picked up a 4513 TSW at a gun show saturday. Traded for it nice gun and you are right you do not see many of them.


----------

